# Angel Trouble



## djawahar (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 30 gallon thickly planted tank, in which I have an assortment of fish. For the past 10 days or so the 4 angels are always at the surface of the water and are not eating. This morning I found one of the 4 dead. What could be the problem? All the other fish, Tetras, Paradise, loaches, mollies and guppies have no problem. 

I checked the water.

pH - 6.8
Ammonia - NIL
Nitrites - NIL
Nitrates - 15

What could be the problem with the Angels?

Thanks and regards,

D. Jawahar


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

If they are gasping at the surface or hovering just under, that usually means the tank is lacking in oxygen. It could be the tank is overstocked and struggling. How many other fish do you have in your tank? What is your waterchanging regime, how often? how much? What are the actual tank dimensions? (tall tanks have less surface area for oxygen transfer).

I'd love to see pics of your tank  I love angels, especially in a planted tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say to many fish in the tank is the problem. I keep 2 angels in a 33 gal with 5 cardinals and I sometimes feel that its pushing it.

Once full grown I have had trouble keeping more than 1 pair in a 55 gal.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 8 in a 5ft 90gal (had more than this at one stage with no health issues, territorial issues can be more of a problem) Plenty of room in my 90gal for them even when fully grown. My angels adore the real plants too

30 gal should support 4 angels, though again that depends on the tanks actual dimensions, which is why i asked.

I meant the OP to post pics  Though i'd definately like to see your tank too


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As large as my angels are I wouldn't put 4 into my 33 gal. They wouldn't have enough swimming room.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

I think the tank might need some more oxygen. You should get a Wisper Pump and a bubble rod for your tank. Not only does it make the tank look cool but it makes the fish more active (that happened with my fih anyway). IF the tank is overpopulated it is a good idea to get one because the filter will not put in that mutch oxygen.


Also how long did you have the fish. I bought one once and it died within a few hours so it waswn't my fault the fish was sick because it had problems swimming.


Hope it works


----------

